# Winterzeit - Zeit für Koi schauen



## Koi-Uwe (8. Feb. 2011)

Nabend 

Ich habe heute mal ein Video meiner total bekloppten Koi gemacht. Bei 7° WT benehmen sie sich wie im Hochsommer.
Schwimmen mir hinterher, betteln nach Futter. Ich glaube die sind dann doch ein paar Wochen zu früh dran 

Viel Spaß dabei

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTXH7YhGO2A[/yt]


----------



## R8. (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winterzeit - Zeit für Koi schauen*

Hallo,

echt schöne Koi !!

Und wenn sie sich nach dem Winter noch bewegen ist doch besser als nicht, haha.


----------



## guenter (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winterzeit - Zeit für Koi schauen*

Hallo Uwe, 

man sind die schon munter

Sehr schön!


----------



## Dodi (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winterzeit - Zeit für Koi schauen*

Hi Uwe,

schönes Video! 

Sach ma, hast Du Heizkabel aufm Teichboden oder was ist das da unten?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winterzeit - Zeit für Koi schauen*

Ja Dodi,
mein Notfallheizkabel. War bis jetzt nur 3 Tage an


----------



## Dodi (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winterzeit - Zeit für Koi schauen*

Nochma ich:

hast Du es messen können, was das an Temp. bringt und wieviel Meter hast du verlegt?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winterzeit - Zeit für Koi schauen*

Es sind 20 Meter bei 500 Watt,
aber es bringt nur etwas wenn die Pumpen auf Minimalleistung laufen. Dann aber locker 1°. Aber das kann Leben retten.

Hatte ich in Betrieb, als im Dezember der viele Schnee gefallen ist, aber noch kein Eis auf dem Teich war. Da ist die WT Komplett in den Keller gefallen, nach dem anschalten des Bandes war die WT nach einem Tag um 1° höher. Kostenpunkt: 79€. Beruhigungsfaktor: Unbezahlbar


----------



## Dodi (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winterzeit - Zeit für Koi schauen*

Danke, Uwe!

Der Nutzen wäre wahrscheinlich genauso in der Tiefe, wenn der Filter gar nicht läuft?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winterzeit - Zeit für Koi schauen*

Na dann erst recht Dodi.


----------



## VolkerN (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winterzeit - Zeit für Koi schauen*

Hallo Uwe,

wunderschoene Kois ...einfach schoen anzuschaun. 

...die spueren schon den Fruehling  ...wenns nur schon soweit waer


----------



## Joerg (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winterzeit - Zeit für Koi schauen*

Hi Uwe,
schöne Koi.

Hast du die Laichschnüre schon vorbereitet? 

Grüße
Körg


----------



## cpt.nemo (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winterzeit - Zeit für Koi schauen*

Hi Uwe,
deine Fische sind echt die Wucht. Einer schöner wie der Andere. Der Chagoi erinnert mich sehr an meinen Charlie. Er hat genau die gleiche Farbe und den gleichen Gesichtsausdruck.
(Essen bitte hier rein werfen)
Meine sind bei 6 Grad Wassertemperatur schon genauso munter.


----------



## Tancho22 (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winterzeit - Zeit für Koi schauen*

Hallo Uwe,

oh man sind das tolle Fische, die du da hast! :shock

Ich will auch solche!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bina1509 (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Winterzeit - Zeit für Koi schauen*

Hallo Uwe,

unsere Kois sind genaus besch.... sie sind auch total fit und betteln.

Schön, deine Kois...

LIebe Grüße
Bettina


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. März 2011)

*AW: Winterzeit - Zeit für Koi schauen*

Nabend 

hab mal wieder ein kleines Video gemacht, so im Schummerlicht. Ich finde die Farben der Koi kommen am Abend immer besonders schön durch. Leider rauscht meine Kamera bei den Lichtverhältnissen stark.
Aber man sieht das man auch im Winter seinen Teich genießen kann.



[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvq6Bd7wTCA[/yt]

Link zum Video


----------



## Chrima (4. März 2011)

*AW: Winterzeit - Zeit für Koi schauen*

Hallo Uwe,

Wunderschöne Tiere hast du da

Was denkst du "Erkennen" die Fische dich,

oder würden die bei jedem anderen auch nach Futter betteln


LG Tina


----------



## koidst49 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Winterzeit - Zeit für Koi schauen*

hi uwe,

dann bin ich mal gespannt, was deine koi sagen, wenn die zwei neuen dazu kommen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. März 2011)

*AW: Winterzeit - Zeit für Koi schauen*

@Tina
Das undankbare Pack bettelt bei jedem der an den Teich kommt 

@Daniel
Ich hoffe doch sie sagen nix, ansonsten bringe ich ihnen noch das sprechen bei


----------

